# First 2012 Ride



## Portex (2 Jan 2012)

New Shimano 540 pedals fitted, cleats screwed on to new bike shoes, let's ride into 2012. Rain, sleet, cold, windy. Accompanied by daughter on her mountain bike we hit the Bristol - Bath cycle path - normally fantastic any time of year but weather is against us today. We cover 7.5 miles and that really is enough for today. As we return to car park (yes we cheated and vanned the bikes to Warmley) failed to remember to unclip foot from pedal - nearly went A over T but just managed to get one of two feet onto the ground and avoid embarrassing scene but not before I'd scratched one of my nice new pedals. Must get more practice with these clipless things.


----------



## sackville d (2 Jan 2012)

Portex said:


> New Shimano 540 pedals fitted, cleats screwed on to new bike shoes, let's ride into 2012. Rain, sleet, cold, windy. Accompanied by daughter on her mountain bike we hit the Bristol - Bath cycle path - normally fantastic any time of year but weather is against us today. We cover 7.5 miles and that really is enough for today. As we return to car park (yes we cheated and vanned the bikes to Warmley) failed to remember to unclip foot from pedal - nearly went A over T but just managed to get one of two feet onto the ground and avoid embarrassing scene but not before I'd scratched one of my nice new pedals. Must get more practice with these clipless things.


Stick with them Portex.In no time youll not remember what the drama was about.If a sport is something that you change footwear for,then indeed,cycling is a sport.


----------



## gavroche (2 Jan 2012)

No rain today but still some wind. Did 32 miles and was knackered when I got home. Wind behind for 16 miles but facing it coming back. 2.28 hours, not fantastic by the standard of some of you but I am happy with it. Terrain was a mixture of flats and hills (5% gradient). Happy new year everyone!


----------

